

How do you come up with an idea? - contravert

There is a popular belief that ideas are worthless and implementation is everything. However, it seems that for me, coming up with a good idea is more difficult than its implementation. How do you get your inspirations for ideas?
======
andrewstuart
They pop into my head like magic. Often I wake up with them. Sometimes just
when doing other stuff like having a shower. Fully formed and ready to go.

Some great ideas, some average, some stupid.

------
maxdemarzi
Listen for complaints to industry problems, think about how you would solve
the problem if you had no limits, then narrow that list to realistic
possibilities.

------
tst
Observe people at work. What could be improved? What sucks? What is great?

